# Hi! New to the site :hi:



## Amanda537

Hello all!

My name is Amanda and Im 31. My husband and I have been together for 6 years, married for almost 3. I have 2 kids from a previous relationship, 12 and 10. My husband has no kids of his own, which is why Im here :thumbup:

Weve decided to start trying to have a baby and I am a little terrified and excited all at the same time. Its been 10 years since Ive had baby and Ive never actually planned a pregnancy! 

Im glad I stumbled across this site in one of my crazy searches for signs of ovulation.. Ive got a lot to learn.


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Amanda

Welcome to BabyandBump <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi Amanda and welcome to BabyandBump! Good luck TTC :)


----------



## Amanda537

Thank you, ladies!


----------



## dizzy65

:hi: welcome to bnb! have fun TTC :D


----------



## Amanda537

Thanks dizzy!


----------



## amytrisha

Welcome & good luck! :flower:


----------

